# New Sig request



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey, my last request was May 30th, 2008 and it was:

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/37095-now-my-sig-bet-almost-gone.html

The Request:

I would like a sig for my MMAForum Fantasy Team!


Pics: I don't have any pics but the team members are Chuck Liddell, Rich Franklin, Sean Sherk, Ed Herman and Jason Day


Title: The Mutha Funkers

Sub-Text: n/a


More Sub-Text: n/a


Colors: Blue


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

my attempt:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

the Second one is fresh really nice man.. GOOD work..


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

That is nice Composure. Repped.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Glad you like it man.


----------

